# The pope is coming to Canada today to officially apologize to the Indigenous Peoples of Canada for the former residential school system in the country



## yuechu

大家好！

I was recently thinking of how to translate "The pope is coming to Canada today to officially apologize to the Indigenous Peoples of Canada for the former residential school system in the country (and their role in the inhumane treatment of these peoples)."
Would anyone know how to say this in Chinese? I found "加拿大印地安人寄宿学校系统" as a translation of the residential school system.
Thanks! 

EDIT: removed the unnecessary capitalization


----------



## SimonTsai

教宗今天造訪加拿大，為過去加拿大寄宿學校一事向加拿大的原住民致歉。

教宗今天造訪加拿大，向加拿大的原住民表示歉意，為的是過去加拿大寄宿學校一事。


----------



## yuechu

Thanks so much for the translations, Simon! 



SimonTsai said:


> 教宗今天造訪加拿大，*為*過去加拿大寄宿學校一事向加拿大的原住民致歉。


For this translation, would 为 or 为了 both sound ok?


----------



## SimonTsai

It sounds better without the particle 了, but I don't know why. (The particle 了 is devilish, indeed.)


----------



## yuechu

SimonTsai said:


> 教宗今天*造訪*加拿大


Oh, just another question out of curiosity. Is 造访 a very formal word? Would 拜访 sound right here as well?


----------



## hx1997

yuechu said:


> Is 造访 a very formal word?


Yes.



yuechu said:


> Would 拜访 sound right here as well?


I'm not very sure about this, but 拜访 sounds to me like a word that implies respect or admiration for the _visited_. This can sound out of place when the _visitor_ is the one held in higher esteem.


----------



## yuechu

hx1997 said:


> I'm not very sure about this, but 拜访 sounds to me like a word that implies respect or admiration for the _visited_. This can sound out of place when the _visitor_ is the one held in higher esteem.


Oh, that's interesting. Thanks, hx1997! 😃


----------



## gonecar

yuechu said:


> The pope is coming to Canada today to officially apologize to the Indigenous Peoples of Canada for the former Residential School system in the country (and their role in the inhumane treatment of these peoples)


First and foremost, I have to say that I think Simon has already given a good translation，concise and explicit.

But I would still like to share my idea.

教皇今天要来加拿大*就*过去的原住民寄宿学校系统和天主教会在原住民遭受不人道待遇的惨案中所扮演的角色*向*原住民正式道歉。

(Note: Not colloquial, it sounds a little bit like the style of news title in Chinese. This version might not be what you prefer since it is more of written language.)



yuechu said:


> Would anyone know how to say this in Chinese? I found "加拿大印地安人寄宿学校系统" as a translation of the Residential School system.
> Thanks!


It would remain agreeable to me if you translated "Residential School *system*" as "原住民寄宿学校*系统*". Anyway, the former Catholic Church played a part in making the *system, *and it was the church that actually ran these kinds of schools. In a word, Catholic Church was a part of the system.

Therefore, it would be reasonable to say the pope apologizes to the Indigenous Peoples of Canada for the former Residential School system. I mean the original meaning of *system* in "Residential School *system*" may be preserved. 

教皇就过去的原住民寄宿学校系统道歉"


----------



## yuechu

Oh, that's great. Thanks for your suggestions, Gonecar! 😄


----------



## SimonTsai

SimonTsai said:


> 教宗今天造訪加拿大，


Oop!

I didn't notice that you clearly meant the present progressive and not the past simple. The quoted sentence above is in the past simple. For the present progressive intended for the near future, add 將 or 要. See the example sentence given by gonecar in post #8.


----------



## stephenlearner

原住民 sounds like a Taiwanese term. In the Mainland, I think we prefer to say 印第安人. This is a generic term for all the indigenous people living in America.


----------



## lekal

教皇今日抵加拿大，就该国过去的寄宿学校制度一事，（以及此制度对原住民造成的不人道的伤害），将正式对加拿大原住民进行道歉。


----------



## ovaltine888

stephenlearner said:


> 原住民 sounds like a Taiwanese term. In the Mainland, I think we prefer to say 印第安人. This is a generic term for all the indigenous people living in America.


加拿大的原住民应该不仅限于“印第安人”，还包括“因纽特人”（爱斯基摩人）和梅蒂人。

另一方面，“印第安人”这个称谓被认为有冒犯性，目前在英语语境中已经尽量避免，美国常用Native Americans代替（类似地用African Americans来指代黑人），加拿大更多地看到的是“第一民族”(First Nations)。

而“爱斯基摩人”(Eskimo)同样被认为是冒犯性的称谓，在英语语境中目前主要使用“因纽特人”（Inuit），但是在中文语境中对“因纽特人”的这个教法认知度不高，可能是早年的科普用词里“爱斯基摩人”已经深入人心。


----------



## stephenlearner

Is 印第安人 an offensive term in Chinese contexts? I don't think so. It's neutral, instead. Have Chinese history textbooks begun to use 原住民 in place of 印第安人? I strongly doubt it.


----------



## SuperXW

Also, use 教皇 in Mainland China, and 教宗 in Taiwan and Hong Kong, as far as I know.


----------

